
Examples of Bauhaus Graphic Design - at-fates-hands
https://eyeondesign.aiga.org/5-examples-of-bauhaus-graphic-design-that-shaped-the-movement/
======
Daub
One oft ignored impact of Bahaus is the impact it had on how design taught.
Amongst other things Bauhaus introduced the first cross disaplinary program
(both applied and fine art) and the now ubiquitous foundation year (the first
year of a design school).

------
sarosh
The actual collection itself is available at
[https://www.harvardartmuseums.org/publications/special-
colle...](https://www.harvardartmuseums.org/publications/special-
collections/the-bauhaus?group=The+Bauhaus&sort=objectnumber.exact) The
timeline view (with examples!) in particular is very interesting to see how
specific features became to be so deeply associated with the movement. At
[https://www.harvardartmuseums.org/tour/the-
bauhaus/slide/633...](https://www.harvardartmuseums.org/tour/the-
bauhaus/slide/6338)

------
dvfjsdhgfv
For everyone interested in Bauhaus and several related styles, I recommend
exploring monoskop.org.

------
mettamage
The Danish Design Museum had an exhibition on it recently. Maybe it’s still
there?

So if you want to have an excuse to go to Copenhagen, here it is!

~~~
usmannk
Perhaps closer to much of the HN audience, the Cooper Hewitt Smithsonian
Design Museum in NYC has an exhibit as well! I went recently and it, along
with the rest of the museum, is terrific.
[https://www.cooperhewitt.org/2019/10/30/cooper-hewitt-to-
pre...](https://www.cooperhewitt.org/2019/10/30/cooper-hewitt-to-present-
herbert-bayer-bauhaus-master-exhibition/)

